# Mazzer major opinions



## Exeon (Oct 14, 2018)

I've been looking around for a bit on these forums as well as other places, and people often recommend me to get a used professional grinder.

Mainly the supper jolly is mentioned a lot, sadly I could not find one on short notice second hand, I did however find a mazzer major.

I've read it's supposedly an improvement over the jolly, the price is ok but the bean hopper is missing.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

It is much better than SJ and a little bit higher, I would go for it.


----------



## Exeon (Oct 14, 2018)

L&R said:


> It is much better than SJ and a little bit higher, I would go for it.


 Is the hopper mandatory to use or can I get this later?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

You can get it later. You can use lens hood instead for single dosing for now.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Don't bother with a hopper at all get a perspex or borosilicate tube off ebay of the right outer diameter to fit above the burrs and a calibration weight or steel tube you can put on top of the beans. Royal > Major > SJ


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Exeon said:


> Is the hopper mandatory to use or can I get this later?


 Mandatory if you use it with the hopper microswitch. I've taken it out of mine. Some people tape it down or just fashion a bit of dowelling to compress it even when using a lens hopper. Majors need to have a few things done to them to make them adequate for residential espresso.


----------

